# am i in trouble



## drtline (Feb 3, 2012)

hi, i would just like a few thoughts on this, i came from ireland to work on a building site in germany, me and three other men, i worked for a company called planotec we started working there at the end of the first week i asked to be paid they told us we were working through another person, when i pnoned this other person he said it would be next week when next week came he said wait another week....alarm bells started ringng, i told the company we were working for that we were not getting paid....by this time we had no money for food and digs, or too get back home again, we had to stay on and hope we were getting paid.....the next week came...we could not contact this middle man, we told the company we were working for again....but they still sent him our wages, this company new the contractor they employed was not paying us but still sent him our wages....low and behold at the end of the 4 weeks we had to beg the money too get home. to make matters worse we drove from ireland to germany for this work, now my tax man wants proof i was working in germany and i have no way of proving it..planotec will not contact my emails, the tax man is now looking into all my past work going back years, an experience i never want to go through again. any thoughts would be greatful


----------

